# TPMS failure on rear axle



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

The front 2 tires show their pressures, but both fears have underscores instead. Is this a sensor replacement or relearn or something? Anything I can do myself? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

What year and model do you have?

TPMS are self learning. You just replace the bad ones and they will show up properly after a few miles and few ignition cycles. Just make sure you get the good OEM ones not some junk off of eBay.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

dxgroutan said:


> What year and model do you have?
> 
> TPMS are self learning. You just replace the bad ones and they will show up properly after a few miles and few ignition cycles. Just make sure you get the good OEM ones not some junk off of eBay.


Ok thanks. Is a 09 SEL Premium, I’ll search out the good ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

Yup. Just had 2 of them replaced. I supplied the sensors. Tire shop said the new ones showed correctly on their scanner but they didn't know how to "program" them to the car so the tpms warning light was still on. I said don't worry and don't program anything. Sure enough, I drove away and about 3 miles and 3 ignition cycles later the light went off and it's been fine since.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

dxgroutan said:


> Yup. Just had 2 of them replaced. I supplied the sensors. Tire shop said the new ones showed correctly on their scanner but they didn't know how to "program" them to the car so the tpms warning light was still on. I said don't worry and don't program anything. Sure enough, I drove away and about 3 miles and 3 ignition cycles later the light went off and it's been fine since.


It’s weird in that on mine I don’t get any warning lights, just shows — for the pressures on both rear wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm guessing you have the SEL Premium , which displays the actual pressures. All other versions of the van, including the SEL regular, do NOT display the tire pressures, they just have an idiot light on the dash that lights up when one or more tires are low. So it sounds normal.


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

dxgroutan said:


> I'm guessing you have the SEL Premium , which displays the actual pressures. All other versions of the van, including the SEL regular, do NOT display the tire pressures, they just have an idiot light on the dash that lights up when one or more tires are low. So it sounds normal.


Oh I see. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

